# A/D/S 10"



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

UNREAL, I haven't seen these in forever. Prolly the only 10
I would rather have than what I currently own. That is of
this vintage. These things are going to go for BIG money!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Vintage-NOS-a...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3f06f080fc


----------



## howlndog (May 13, 2010)

I have my eye on those... but they are getting expensive, really fast.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

They typically don't go for that much...probably the 3rd auction I've seen this year.



I thought it was a/d/s/?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What other subs do they compare to?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

howlndog said:


> but they are getting expensive, really fast.


COPY THAT!


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

You said only ones you would rather have than yours. What do you have now?

Jimmy


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

New in the box never installed Oz Audio 250L 10's


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

they're not gunna do you any good NIB, get them installed and pumpin!


----------

